# Ninjutsu training in Tennessee?



## bgunn (Jun 28, 2010)

Hello everyone! New to the site and have a question. Where are some Ninjutsu schools in Tennessee? Namely Nashville, or Jackson. I know of the ones in Chattanooga, Memphis, Blountville, and Pulaski but all these are pretty far away from me. I have tried home study programs but just cant seem to stay with it. I need a class. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ScholarsInk (Jun 29, 2010)

There's a Jinenkan dojo in Baxter. It seems from your post that you've already checked the Bujinkan dojo. There isn't any Genbukan in the state.

Just FYI, there's very little chance of you doing much 'ninjutsu' at any of those places.


----------



## bljohnson (Dec 28, 2011)

There actually is a Bujinkan school in Jackson Tn. We have been training for several years. You can find us on facebook as West Tennessee Bujinkan or visit our web page at http://westtennesseebujinkan.weebly.com


----------



## bgunn (Mar 8, 2012)

Any chance of the school in Jackson meeting on Saturdays?


----------



## bljohnson (Mar 28, 2012)

Sorry we only train on Tuesdays and Thursdays 7:30 p.m. to 9:00. I would like to train more but with these two classes and a couple of private students I just do not have the time.


----------

